# Air Compressor Problem!!!



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

When the compressor shuts off the pressure trips an unloader valve to let pressure off the compressor head. There is a check valve to hold the pressure in the tank while releasing it off the head. My bet would be the check valve is not holding.


----------



## Deeno (Jan 18, 2007)

i will check that Thanks


----------

